# What's the best way to 'build up a enclosure"



## dkir7979 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey all, 
I have had this question on my mind for ages, I keep frogs and i always want to fill the bottom of the enclosure with water to make it look really natural, but I found that it is a huge pain to build up the rest of the substrate to place plants etc so they are not sitting in the water, and using stones/pebbles is really annoying because a. its a huge job to clean them all and b. i have to place another substrate like peet or spahgnam moss on the bottom so they dont injest the rocks? any ideas?


----------



## clairmont (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi my frog tank ha a piece of glass siliconed to separate the land & water area maybe you could doing try that here are some pics..


----------



## Cypher69 (Oct 18, 2012)

Do you have one of those "$2 Dollar Bargain Shops" near you?
In the past I've used an In-Out Tray turned upside down & built up the substrate on top of it.
Also a shallow ceramic rectangular pot. I blocked up the drain hole then filled it with pebbles, soil, spag moss & plants...literally creating an "island".
There's also like a grated plastic tray/rack sold for drying dishes. Some of them come with legs that you can easily cut just above water level.


----------



## Bananapeel (Oct 18, 2012)

That's a sick looking enclosure clairmont. I like


----------



## dkir7979 (Oct 18, 2012)

Cypher69 said:


> Do you have one of those "$2 Dollar Bargain Shops" near you?
> In the past I've used an In-Out Tray turned upside down & built up the substrate on top of it.
> Also a shallow ceramic rectangular pot. I blocked up the drain hole then filled it with pebbles, soil, spag moss & plants...literally creating an "island".
> There's also like a grated plastic tray/rack sold for drying dishes. Some of them come with legs that you can easily cut just above water level.



thanks! havent thought of the idea of a pot before!


----------



## clairmont (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks Bananapeel It's quite a big tank for onr little Dainty Tree Frog, I really want to put a few more in there but cant seem to find any for sale anywhere!


----------

